# GHB/BOBs and changing scenarios



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been working on my bob for several months off and on now and have some up with some questions I wanted to put to the crew.
I work about 20 miles from home and typically either take my dual sport MC with 3 bags or my bicycle with 2 panniers and maybe a small hydration pack and my main concern is how to manage the bags in these scenarios, especially if something requires me to ditch the MC or bike. Riding the MC with a semi-large pack is not great, but can be done, but on a daily basis is impossible on the bicycle and I do not want to be carrying 20lbs of gear on my bicycle daily either.

I could store most of what I need in my MC saddle bags and trunk bag and if I carry a pack big enough, it could be transferred for walking home or any in general. The biggest issue here is that it eats my daily space up for groceries, etc.
How would other folks handle these situations or do others use non-standard modes of transport that require out of the box thinking?
In Frith,
Asatrur


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, northern CO and commuting with an enduro motorbike or bicycle? Do you do that ALL YEAR? 

I went a whole year riding my mountain bike to and from work, 1 mile each way (not 20, for sure!!). I either rode or walked/jogged. With a pack,. I lived near the local grocery stores, fast food joints, you name it. Worked great. I could get everything I needed into my backpack (which did contain my bike tools, normally a set of either work or riding clothes, etc)

In east TN, certainly not in the rougher weather that CO has to offer, but we did manage a week or so where it never got above 14 degrees F. Made for some COLD riding. Not an issue with a balaclava and scarf, but cold on the digits even with gloves on. We do get some gnarly thunderstorms/tornado conditions and the occasional snow (we didn't get more than an inch the year I did it). 

I think, what I would do in your case, is have a separation of the "uses" of the bags. I would have a small backpack that you can comfortably keep your "get home" stuff in, and then keep the other bags/panniers as strictly for your bike tools/tubes and bike specific (not needed for the BOB/GHB).

I'd try to do my grocery shopping with the enduro so that you don't have to pedal that heavy stuff so much!! haha. How far do you live from the store you like to shop at? If it's not too far from the house, I wouldn't even take the GHB on grocery trips. 

Through that year that I pedaled in all conditions, even though it was only a mile, I sure dreamed that I had a klr-250 or honda or ANYTHING other than my heavy mountain bike (which I built ground up to be a cross country/downhill hard tail).


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

I do ride all year on the MC as long as there is no snow on the roads and if there is, that is when I switch to the bicycle. To be honest on the bike, I used a mix of bus and bike to get to work, so I am not riding 20 each way in the Winter on my bicycle. I typically do not take the GHB with me if I am running to the store, etc. as we live in a town that is maybe 10 mile across, so my issue with the groceries was is a situation where my wife calls and says can get this or that, which could be hard with all my bags used up. We plan on bugging in, so my biggest concern is getting home with my bag if these modes become unusable.
Thanks for the ideas


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

I had a buddy when I was stationed in Germany that rode his Honda road bike in ANY condition. Not a dual-sport, a road cruiser. hahaha.
This cat had nerves of steel, as you can imagine trying to ride a Rebel or something like it on snowy cobblestone VERY slowly.
He only dropped it once or twice in the 3 yrs I was there, which was pretty amazing in my book.


----------

